# Sulfinated Castor Oil - Turkey Red Oil



## egirlxx7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Is Sulphonated Castsor Oil a good or bad oil. 

Is it one of the sulfates that everyone is looking to avoid? Because in the Failor book, it is suggested to use this oil for superfatting liquid soaps.  If this is bad what other options are there?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2013)

It's a good oil since it is a surfactant and is water dispersible. It's very useful for any products in which you want oil to mix into water. Sulfates are just detergents and some are more irritating than others. The only concern I've ever read about sulphonated castor oil is that some people may be sensitive or have an allergic reaction to it.

I've read you can use glycerin to superfat liquid soap if you'd prefer not to use castor.


----------



## nikky (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello,

Look for the one with MSM Sulphur if you can't find it, just use Veg Glycerine.


----------



## Robert (Sep 21, 2013)

What I'd like to know is whether sulfonated castor oil even has the effect on skin that people are seeking from superfatting.  (Then again, not everyone believes that even ordinary superfatting has the effect people are seeking from superfatting!)


----------



## egirlxx7 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hazel said:


> It's a good oil since it is a surfactant and is water dispersible. It's very useful for any products in which you want oil to mix into water. Sulfates are just detergents and some are more irritating than others. The only concern I've ever read about sulphonated castor oil is that some people may be sensitive or have an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> I've read you can use glycerin to superfat liquid soap if you'd prefer not to use castor.



Thanks, I had to read this one a couple of times.  if I already make the liquid soap with glycerin in place of water, would you think it is still necessary to add more for superfatting? my thoughts would be no,   but I guess I will also have to test this thought out.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm sorry I confused you with my post. Now that I re-read it, it is a bit incoherent. 

I didn't realize you were making soap with the glycerin method.  I didn't superfat mine and didn't find it drying. However, it is a good idea to test it since your recipe would be different from mine.


----------



## Nay Win Naing (Jan 3, 2019)

Is there any one can make Turkey red oil own self ? I am trying to make it but not successful.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2019)

Nay Win Naing said:


> Is there any one can make Turkey red oil own self ? I am trying to make it but not successful.


This post is over 5 years old.  You aren't likely to get a response as the OP hasn't been here in a long time.  You will be better off starting a new thread.  Also, be sure to stop by the introduction forum and tell us a little about yourself.


----------

